# Sig Mosquito Recoil Problems



## mattgarciachi (Mar 11, 2011)

Im not that framiliar with handguns i know how to shoot them and ive had 2-3 in the past. My fav being the p250 sig..

so i bought a mosq. and just went to fire it pull back the slide and fires one shot but will not continue firing what would be the first thing to do in this situation...

Please be easy as im a complete newb to working on my own guns any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Use higher powered ammo, like MiniMags or the equivalent, clean and lube well, especially the rails, and shoot it a lot. It may wear itself in and become somewhat more reliable. Many others have had similar problems with the Mosquito, and I can't say what the solution is, if it doesn't get better with use, and higher velocity ammo.


----------



## mattgarciachi (Mar 11, 2011)

Bisley said:


> Use higher powered ammo, like MiniMags or the equivalent, clean and lube well, especially the rails, and shoot it a lot. It may wear itself in and become somewhat more reliable. Many others have had similar problems with the Mosquito, and I can't say what the solution is, if it doesn't get better with use, and higher velocity ammo.


okay.... So im a complete tard when it comes to this stuff i bought the gun and went to buy some 22. rounds and there were to different types of rounds its probably extremely obvious to you guys but there was short rounds and .22 long rifle rounds it just didnt seem possible for the shorties to fit in the clip do the shorts work with this model gun.....thanks and bare with me please


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You can only use .22 long rifle in the Mosquito. While the shorter rounds may fit the mag, they will not function. Mosquitos like hot ammo, like Mini Mags, Vipers, & Stingers. You can experiment with others to find out what else works, but only .22LR.


----------



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

I have this gun and had the same problem.

Solution:
1. Thorough cleaning. Mine came heavily gunked up with thick black lube from the factory. It took me 3 cleaning sessions to finally get it all out.
2. This gun is very particular about what brand ammo you use. Mine jams every 4 shots or so with Remington's. I switched to Mini Mag's and it has not jammed yet. Now I only use Mini Mag's in this gun.
3. This gun takes about 750 rounds to break in. I hated my gun and the way it shot the first 500 rounds. Even tried to sell it. Now it has over a thousand rounds through it and it shoots great. I love it.

This gun requires patience. Give it time and the right ammo.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

the skeeter was my first automatic also, stick with the minimags. now that mine is broken in, i only have a few FTF or FTE in several mags.

it shoots better than i can aim!

tymll
john


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

*AMMO IS KEY!!*
I have put 1300 rounds through my Mosquito. It's a good gun, but requires that you use the right kind of 22lr ammo.

- *CCI Mini Mags are tops!! * About $7 per 100 rounds at Walmart
- I accidentally tried another type of CCI 22LR ammo (not Mini Mags), and they simply were not powerful enough to feed the next round. Lots of failures.
- A dude a the range gave me a box of Remington Yellow Jackets to try. Horrible!!! Lots of failure to feed and failure to eject. There were also about 10 dud rounds in the box.
- I got some Federal Auto Match 22LR and it worked great. I shot about 150 rounds of that with no problem. You can get 325 rounds for about $17 at Walmart.
- I have also heard the Federal Bulk 22lr works well too -- about $20 for 550 rounds at Walmart. I bought a box, but haven't tried it yet. EDIT - I have tried these and they work great!!


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 30, 2011)

I've used CCI Blazers exclusively with my mosquito. They work very nicely in my gun. 500 rounds/$14.99 at Vances Outdoors. Remington Golden bullets wouldn't run thru my P22 so I didn't even try them in the skeeter. If the Federal bulk ammo drops the price I would give them a try but it's not happening now.


----------

